# Terrorist Puppy



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly is turning into a terrorist! She's still the most 'enthusiast' puppy in class (the others cower when they see her) and now she's causing chaos everywhere she goes. Furniture, clothes, shoes, rugs, anything she can get hold of. No amount of anti chew spray deters her. And she's learnt how to jump up to get up the higher things.

Where did our timid little puppy go?

Toffin
x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

By the look of her, butter wouldn't melt! Cockapoos are great jumpers, Dexter can reach anything on top of my kitchen units, I have to be very careful nor to leave things at the edge. The funny thing is he has no idea he could easily jump over the stair gate!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've just thrown out a spare piece of carpet that I had by the front door to put shoes on, guess who has bit by bit destroyed it! Fed up of vacuuming up piles of carpet tufts!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My hubby just found out that Jake has been having at the sleeve of his winter coat time for a new one I guess.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't believe it of little miss Polly!! Hopefully it is just a phase. Lola is pretty good these days but did stroll into the kitchen earlier today with half a candy cane stuck to the top of her head! Bit of a giveaway!! Not sure where she found it or what happened to the wrapper! I thought she would be hyper afterwards but seemed fine. Mad dog!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Toffin said:


> Polly is turning into a terrorist! She's still the most 'enthusiast' puppy in class (the others cower when they see her) and now she's causing chaos everywhere she goes. Furniture, clothes, shoes, rugs, anything she can get hold of. No amount of anti chew spray deters her. And she's learnt how to jump up to get up the higher things.
> 
> Where did our timid little puppy go?
> 
> ...


Must be their age.Malie is exactly the same.She has turned into a complete crazy,albeit funny,loon.
XC


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Must be their age.Malie is exactly the same.She has turned into a complete crazy,albeit funny,loon.
> XC


Got news for you, Dudley is 10 months now and still pretty much the same!! least they make us laugh.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Had to laugh at your title  I thought I had got away with 2 Poos that don't really chew and then Roo decided to prove me wrong this week. She has chewed her way through and severed the wire on my Dyson, the little minx. Good job it wasn't plugged in!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Naughty Roo! Hope you can replace the Dyson flex...

Toffin
x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> I can't believe it of little miss Polly!! Hopefully it is just a phase. Lola is pretty good these days but did stroll into the kitchen earlier today with half a candy cane stuck to the top of her head! Bit of a giveaway!! Not sure where she found it or what happened to the wrapper! I thought she would be hyper afterwards but seemed fine. Mad dog!


Oh my gosh that is absolutely hilarious! I love it!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol! Jasper is the same too! He has found out he can get in the raised planter in the garden to has been enjoying rolling around in the bark chippings! Then comes running in the house bringing half the planter with him! He also very much enjoys pulling strips of paper out of the shredder, we currently have shredded paper all over the living room. It must be a naughty puppy phase, either that or they are all over excited about Santa coming  little monkeys they will be on Santas naughty list if they carry on  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Had to laugh at your title  I thought I had got away with 2 Poos that don't really chew and then Roo decided to prove me wrong this week. She has chewed her way through and severed the wire on my Dyson, the little minx. Good job it wasn't plugged in!


Lol... Clare she picked up her brothers naughty tricks he's chewed and ruined a leather tub chair this week


----------



## saffy (Sep 28, 2012)

Saffy still chews everything she is 7 months nearly. She is loving all the kids toys and xmas wrap still all over the house. Had to keep her in the kitchen wih all the excitement of xmas as she was running around excited and biting everyone an thing and where she wanted to get out from behind the stairgate she has shredded he kitchen lino . Great big strips ! My husband has taped it down as a tempory thing but she keeps scratching it. How can i stop this as dont want to buy new floor and she does it again ! Dont really just want to keep confined to her crate but maybe she cant be trusted ? Advise anyone ?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

saffy said:


> Saffy still chews everything she is 7 months nearly. She is loving all the kids toys and xmas wrap still all over the house. Had to keep her in the kitchen wih all the excitement of xmas as she was running around excited and biting everyone an thing and where she wanted to get out from behind the stairgate she has shredded he kitchen lino . Great big strips ! My husband has taped it down as a tempory thing but she keeps scratching it. How can i stop this as dont want to buy new floor and she does it again ! Dont really just want to keep confined to her crate but maybe she cant be trusted ? Advise anyone ?


I'm hoping they may just grow out of it Kody's the same age as Saffi, probably best not to change your flooring yet though I'm the same holding back on anything new at the moment....no advise on how to stop them because unless you catch them in the act of chewing something it's hard to tell them off later. I just keep mine confined to the kitchen when I go out as its only when I go out that he tends to chew something he shouldn't.


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Sophie is 9 weeks old and chews everything, including us! We've only had her for a week...now onto potty training in winter!


----------

